# [SOLVED][X11]Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel

## z0lt4n

Podczas włšczania x'ów dostaje taki błšd (xorg.0.log)

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 #5 SMP Mon Oct 10 17:09:22 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 16 October 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Oct 17 15:36:22 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/afms" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/default" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/freefont" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,

/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,/usr/share

/fonts/freefont,/usr/share/fonts/local,/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1043,807f rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b168 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 14e4,4401 card 1043,80a8 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 109e,036e card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 109e,0878 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,808c rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,808c rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,808c rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1043,808c rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1043,808c rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1043,808c rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1043,8095 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0171 card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe7700000 - 0xefffffff (0x8900000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:15:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 2, Mem @ 0xe6800000/12

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] rev 163, Mem 

@ 0xe5000000/24, 0xe8000000/27, 0xe7800000/19, BIOS @ 0xe77e0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe40000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe4801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xe77e0000 - 0xe77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xe7800000 - 0xe787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe40000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe4801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xe77e0000 - 0xe77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xe7800000 - 0xe787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe40000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe4801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe77e0000 - 0xe77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe7800000 - 0xe787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe40000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe4801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe77e0000 - 0xe77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe7800000 - 0xe787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe40000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe4801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe77e0000 - 0xe77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe7800000 - 0xe787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling experimental RENDER acceleration

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE5000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Mój xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/afms"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/freefont"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"   

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

#   Load  "dri"   

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

#konfiguracja klawiatury

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel" "microsoft"   

   Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"      

EndSection

#opcje myszki

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

#automatyczne rozpoznawanie typu myszy

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

#obsluga rolki

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "MAG"

   ModelName    "TA-772"

   HorizSync     31.5 - 85.0   

   VertRefresh   50.0 - 100.0   

#   DisplaySize   225 225   

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        Option      "NoLogo" "true"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                 # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        

   Option     "RenderAccel" "true"          # [<bool>] 

        

   #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"        # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"        # [<bool>]

   

   

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"         

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"   

   BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]"   

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"         

   VideoRam 65536         

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24            

                  

   SubSection "Display"         

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0         

      Depth     16

      Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"          

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"   

                     

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"         

    Group   0

EndSection

```

Last edited by z0lt4n on Mon Oct 17, 2005 9:29 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## BeteNoire

Czytałeś ten dokument http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/nvidia-guide.xml ?

----------

## n3rd

Ale sieczka   :Cool: 

Byłoby trochę prościej gdybys napisał, czy wcześniej działały Ci sterowniki nvidii.. Może problemy pojawiły się po aktualizacji sterowników??? A może robiłeś aktualizację kernela?? Postaraj się jeszcze raz zainstalować sterowniki nvidii. Wiele osób często zgłaszało posty, że nie działają im najnowsze stery nvidii i powracali do starych - Twoja karta nie pachnie nowością, więc nie trzeba by się było wcale dziwić, jakby najnowsze sterowniki sprawiały kłopoty.

Zobacz plik konfiguracyjny na stronie yOSHi314, on bardzo fajnie opisał co siedzi w tym konfigu. Podmień swój xorg.conf na ten od yoshiego, ewentualnie popraw co trzeba i daj znać czy zadziałało  :Wink: 

http://republika.pl/yoshi314/

Nie martw się... ja ze trzy miechy siedziałem z lenistwa na tekstowym i nie marudziłem   :Laughing: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

JESZCZE MAŁA PROŚBA. WYEDYTUJ SWÓJ POST I POŁAM TE DŁUGIE WIERSZE, NIE MOŻNA PRZEZ TO NORMALNIE POSTÓW CZYTAĆ

----------

## z0lt4n

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Czytałeś ten dokument http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/nvidia-guide.xml ?
> 
> 

 

Tak czytałem

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Byłoby trochę prościej gdybys napisał, czy wcześniej działały Ci sterowniki nvidii
> 
> 

 

Tak działały ale nie na tej dystrybucji, przesiadłem sie z debiana na gentoo w właciwie sie przesiadam  :Wink: 

a z tym konfigiem to poproboje jutro a w zasadzie dzisaj bo teraz juz nie dam rady  :Rolling Eyes:  (zZzZzZzzZZzZzZ)

----------

## rurski

Witam.

Pytanie: Znamy ANGIELSKI????? Jest wyraźnie napisane `unloaded module "nvidia"` niezaładowany moduł "nvidia". Czyli krótko mówiąc Kolega nie dodał modułu do startu systemu.

!Peace.

P.s. Przy emergowaniu sterów nvidii jest napisane żeby dodać modóły jądra do rc-update..  :Razz: .

----------

## psycepa

pytanie: znamy polski ? 

skad to wziales: "modóły" ?  :Smile: 

pozdrowionka

----------

## sebas86

Gdzieś tam ciągle się przewija prośba do nowych aby zapoznali się z ogólnymi zasadami panującymi na forum. Wyczyść pliki konfiguracyjne ze zbędnych komentarzy.

Być może problem w tym, że przyzwyczajony jesteś do instalowania jednej paczki dla sterów nvidi w innych dystrybucjach, tutaj musisz instalować dwie. Jedna odpowiada za moduły jądra, druga za biblioteki, pliki nagłówkowe, itd. dla X'ów. Musisz także posiadać ustawione źródła jądra z którego aktualnie korzystasz! Jeśli wersja jądra w /usr/src będzie się różnić moduły zostaną dodane ale w wersji dla innego jądra i naturalnie nie będzie się ładował.

----------

## rurski

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> pytanie: znamy polski ? 
> 
> skad to wziales: "modóły" ? 
> 
> pozdrowionka

 

Witam.

 :Wink:  Moja wina ledwo 3 z polskiego na maturze. Modół dodajesz tak jak jest napisane przy emrge`owaniu (powiem szczerze nie pamietam add modules nvidia default`)

!Peace.

----------

## BeteNoire

Ja nic nie dodawałem i mi się "nvidia" ładuje.

Czy nowe stery albo Xorg nie mają przypadkiem implementowanego automatycznego ładowania potrzebnego modułu przy starcie Xservera?

----------

## milu

 *rurski wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   pytanie: znamy polski ? 
> 
> skad to wziales: "modóły" ? 
> 
> pozdrowionka 
> ...

 

Skojarz sobie moduł z modules i popoprawiaj te wszystkie orty.

----------

## z0lt4n

heh moduł się ładuje bo modprobe nvidia idzie bez problemu co mozecie zauwazyc w logu ze pod koniec odmontował go 

```
(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia" 
```

 A więc ładuje go ale jakby go nie widział?

ad. napisałem nowy xorg.conf na podstawie configa autorstwa yOSHi314'ego (odswieżyłem loga i conf na górze strony jak widac dalej jest ten sam błšd chociaż moduł jest załadowany)Last edited by z0lt4n on Mon Oct 17, 2005 9:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Maqlik

moze pomoze http://forum.infojama.pl/viewtopic.php?t=68677

----------

## noobah

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391404.html

Zapraszam na mój wątek, mam podobny problem, tyle że u mnie X11 nie "unloaduje" modułu. 

Obecnie mam kernela 2.6.13-r4 a sterowniki nvidia w wersji 1.0.6629-r4 , dodam że skompilowane na tej samej wersji gcc. Robiłem wszystko module-update, opengl-update nvidia, dodałem moduł do rc i NIC. 

Proszę o pomoc

----------

## BeteNoire

No to ja może zasugeruję przejrzenie pewnej sekcji z konfigu kernela. Powinny być zaznaczone przynajmniej te 3 opcje:

```
Loadable module support  --->

[*] Enable loadable module support

[*]   Module unloading

[*]   Automatic kernel module loading
```

----------

## noobah

mam zaznaczone te opcje

przed chwilą instalowałem najnowsze stery 7676 i niczego to nie zmieniło

nie wiem już jak z tym walczyć

czy ktoś kto ma nvidie może napisac krok po kroku co zrobił żeby toto chodziło? please

----------

## z0lt4n

A więc udało mi się odpalić x'y  :Surprised: . Wywaliłem aktualne sterowniki które miałem w systemie przez emerge --unmerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel i cišgnšłem ze strony (ponownie) sterowniki (wczeniej nie chciały ić dlatego odpaliłem z emrege...). W każdym bšd razie chciałem wszystkim podziękować, na pewno dzięki temu postowi więcej wiem na temat x11 w gentoo i min. raczej dobrze mam napisany xorg.conf etc. pozdro  :Very Happy: 

----------

## noobah

OK, już ruszyło, problem był w nowej wersji udev.  

Wystarczyło /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh i wszystko działa  :Laughing: 

Dzięki

----------

## Maqlik

dobrze by bylo jeszcze /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh dodac do /etc/conf.d/local.start bo u mnie po restarcie nie umial zaladowac np GLX

----------

## noobah

 *Maqlik wrote:*   

> dobrze by bylo jeszcze /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh dodac do /etc/conf.d/local.start bo u mnie po restarcie nie umial zaladowac np GLX

 

A spróbuj # opengl-update nvidia   - to chyba powinno załatwiać ten problem, bo ten skrypcik pewnie spowalnia o kilka sekund ładowanie sytemu nie???

----------

## szczuras

hmm ale macie 2.6.13-r4 razem z sterami nvidia 1.0.6xxx czy z 1.0.7xxxx bo mi na jajku z 2.6.13 nie chcialy ruszyc te starsze  :Neutral:  z seri 7 tak ale z 6 nie  :Neutral:  musialem przejsc na starsze jajko 2.6.12  :Neutral: 

----------

## noobah

 *szczuras wrote:*   

> hmm ale macie 2.6.13-r4 razem z sterami nvidia 1.0.6xxx czy z 1.0.7xxxx bo mi na jajku z 2.6.13 nie chcialy ruszyc te starsze :| z seri 7 tak ale z 6 nie :| musialem przejsc na starsze jajko 2.6.12 :|

 

Ja mam jajco gentoo-sources 2.6.13-r4 ze sterami 1.0.6969 i juz mi działa, glxgear zaiwania aż miło :D

Będę próbował z nowszymi sterami z serii 1.0.7xxx niedługo.

Z tego co zauważyłem z różnych wątków to dla starszych kart (tak z przed 2 lat) raczej są polecane starsze stery, ale chodzi też o ustawienia w xorg.conf, np. RenderAccel jest niewskazane dla starych kart itp.

----------

